# Hymer/Fiat front crossmember, Holier than thou!



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Not quite sure which subsection to put this under but here goes. The front crossmember directly below the radiator to the front of my Hymer now has a few holes where there should not be holes. Ie; the demon tin worm has bitten through. Its not too serious at the moment (I think) but I doubt if will pass MOT next year as I believe this is structural.

Has anyone had this replaced and if so is it a specialist job ie Dealer or normal garage job and is it expensive?

??

Thanks 

Pete


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Pete
I think its the same as on the peugeots of the early 2000 - on era

You can change the member by supporting the rad on a bit of wood across the engibe bay with a strap round it.

then ondowe the 4 bolts and it comes off.
The rad is held on a bearing in the member so dont lose it

then fit the new member after a good coat of paint and waxoyl inside

Only takes an hour or so if that.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

This is what you want.


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Pete
Had the same on my 2000 Fiat based Rapido! I was told after it's '2nd' MOT that it wouldn't do another year! Apparently a common problem for Fiats of that period! 
Was 'gutted' at the time, but decided to look at what was involved a couple of months later.
It was much easier than I had anticipated. Similar to drcotts, the most important thing was soaking the new part in waxoyl, inside and out! The job itself took about an hour.
Still got the van and the cross member is going strong!
So Go for it, and save a few pounds.
Lindsay


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Same thing here, I did it myself as well and also replaced the rubber mounts for the radiator which were pretty well shot. Sorry to say I paid a bit more than the ebay price for the new one.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We had the same problem on our Fiat, garage found it when it went in for MOT. They welded it up and then passed it.

Regards


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Pete.
Just replaced mine from a breaker at €40. Luckily found a Peugeot van with severe side damage and the front cross member exposed.

It did take me a couple of days as several coats of primer, undercoat, black Hamerite and several cups of tea dragged it out.

Great deal of satisfation and can't wait to see MOT man next year.

Ray.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Rust*

Had the same thing its normal dead simple to replace, can be a bit tight on some patten parts to line up the bolts, just dont tighten any till you have them all in a few turns may need to wiggle it to line the holes up either wax oil it or some realy good metal paint but lots of it dont get it welded it is usually worse than they look once its off and cost more than a new part


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hey thanks peeps, I knew I could get an answer on here!    

Will give it a go and give the bottom of the rad a coat or three as thats looking a bit rusty.

Brill.

Pete


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I've seen this question before and I'm sure it was stated that it is not classed as structural for MOT although it stops the radiator dropping. Perhaps one of our MOT members can give the definitive answer.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

As the towing eye is part of it I would think that there is a very good chance of it being considered structural.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Take a look at this thread from outandaboutlive ................

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=19391&posts=11


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks but I prefer to form my own opinion from my own observations and I also think that a quote from one "friendly MOT man" will not necessarily reflect the opinions of all the others.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Well thank you all for your opinions and help. As ever, time caught up with me and the MOT hurtled round the corner before I had chance, spare finance, to buy a new crossmember. THEPOET was entered for its MOT ......... and passed without any advisories! No mention of the crossmember, no mention of the slight play in the rear bearings,(that had been the subject of advisories the previous 2 years!!) 

Pete


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks but I prefer to form my own opinion from my own observations and I also think that a quote from one "friendly MOT man" will not necessarily reflect the opinions of all the others.


Take it from me then Bill...... it is not part of the MOT but as has happened twice with my van, it WAS mentioned as an advisory at the MOT.

I recently had mine changed. It looked quite bad but it was only the lower face that was rusty, the rest was fine. As my van has a 5 tonne MAM, I thought it prudent to change it as I would look foolish if I required a tow and the truck moved off with only a small piece of my van in tow.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

mine just passed MOT with a rusty cross member. MOT man let me go down in the pit to have look round and pointed it out saying I should take it off and clean/hammerite it before it gets worse

So I would say it's not part of an MOT


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Cross Bar*

I paid 75euros plus my time free


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

747 said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi,

No I think you are wrong and it is part of an MOT.

If the crossmember was rusted through and rendered the towing eye at risk or the radiator falling through then most MOT Testers would fail it. That's if they spotted it.


----------

